# judging distance?



## mil396 (Jul 2, 2008)

When shooting at 3D tourneys, what tips does anyone have on judging distance?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Practice beforehand by shooting at unknown distances. For example I get good at ranging distances by shooting a soccer ball I would kick to unknown distances.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Never second guess yourself on the yardage once you judge it. You wont always be right but youll never make a good shot if you dont trust yourself.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Judging distances!!!*

I LIKE TO TAKE MY RANGE FINDER,WHILE I AM ON A WALK,OR HIKING,JUDGING UNKNOWN DISTANCES, AN OBJECTS,IT COULD BE ANY OBJECT. JUDGE OBJECTS ACROSS WATER UPHILL AND DOWNHILL.TAKE A KNOWN DISTANCE SUCH AS 20YDS,OR 30YDS. AN LEARN THAT DISTANCE PRECISELY, THEN GO FROM THERE. YOU HAVE TO PRACTICE AN PRACTICE, THAT'S THE KEY.:darkbeer:


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

mw31 said:


> Never second guess yourself on the yardage once you judge it. You wont always be right but youll never make a good shot if you dont trust yourself.


Now that is great advice right there!!


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

Im no expert but what I do is try to learn my 10yd. when I get to a target I will add it up 10yds at a time then I will find center and add that up and if there is no major differnce thats the yardage as far as I am concerned and I dont think about it again until after the shot and if I was off I might step the target off to see where I missed up. I also will every know and then through the shoot step out ten yds and eye ball it for a second just to make sure Im judging them right.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

since i move in my new house and the back yard is all woods.thats all i do now. ever day of the week but not on sunday i am at a 3-d shoot.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1-How big is the target? some Deer/animals may look closer because it is larger & farther because it's smaller.
2-I've practiced so much at 20 yds. I use that for a measurement & mentally add or subtract from my mental 20 yds.

In the "old' days (70s) every Bowhunter animal rounds were unmarked as were state Broadhead tournaments. I've been fortunate to have won 3 State Broadhead touny's in my day & post a perfect animal round barebow (no sights). Heart ring was bigger in those days.

I've found my "guessing" yardage has been pretty good for me.

Oh, if your competuition askes for the yardage when you drill it-add one or two yds. Judging the distance is the fun part of the game.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, if your competuition askes for the yardage when you drill it-add one or two yds. Judging the distance is the fun part of the game.[/QUOTE]


If you really want to impress them talk in 1/2 yards when they ask.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have talked to alot of people about this and the concensus is learn what the target looks like at different distances.I talk to a pro on the team shoot this weekend and am now convinced to not look at the ground anymore.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

After 30yds I get lost. I try to pick out objects however along the path and judge if they are 10yds 15yds etc futher than the 20yds I'm use to. Not very scientific but kinda works for me.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> I have talked to alot of people about this and the concensus is learn what the target looks like at different distances.I talk to a pro on the team shoot this weekend and am now convinced to not look at the ground anymore.


That's what i was told also. Just can't afford to buy the targets so i can learn them. Our club uses a little of every brand so it's no help in that department.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

mw31 said:


> Never second guess yourself on the yardage once you judge it. You wont always be right but youll never make a good shot if you dont trust yourself.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

I always start at the target and count back toward me at 10 yard increments. If I second guess, I add 3 yards to my estimation. Seems to work for me, try different methods and see what works for you.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

While judging based on the ground can be good, it limits you in that if there is a target with no ground (ie shooting over water, over a ravine, etc) then you are going to struggle. The top shooters in both ASA and IBO know what the targets look like at every imaginable range, and practice judging the target, not the ground.

It takes time and practice, but what you put in is what you get out.

CG


----------

